
Ask HN: Suggestions for product management courses for a software engineer? - vthallam
Hello! I&#x27;m an aspiring PM. I have worked on some side projects which helped me to work with Designers, other Developers and do marketing myself.<p>I&#x27;m an engineer by profession, but I&#x27;m really excited when I work on delivering a great product and so planning to switch to full-time PM. There are entry barriers for a job and also I&#x27;m not acquaint with the professional side of the Product Management, wondering if there are any courses or resources which were helpful or even experiences who did the same.
======
johnobrien1010
I'm not sure of any good courses. Getting an MBA is often helpful for getting
into PM.

Here is a list of books I'd recommend:

Tuned In Joel on Software Don't Make Me Think The Lean Startup The Mythical
Man Month The Art of Innovation: Lessons in Creativity from IDEO The Design of
Everyday Things Escape Velocity Competition Demystified The Art of Agile
Development

